# Shawarma



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello people!

where is the best Shawarma you ever had in Dubai? 

Has anyone had Camel Shawarma?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The best schwaramas I've ever had were pork schwaramas, in Armenia. They were delicious. 

In Dubai? Al Mallah's on Al Dhiyafah's does a good schwarama. 

I've been told of two places on Baniyas Square in Deira that does schwaramas roasted over a real wood burning fire rather than an electric grill. 

Most schwaramas are either too dry or too greasy. It's right difficult to find a place that does a good balance between the two.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Believe it or not, I had an awesome shawarma in JLT at a place called Shawarmaty (I think). A wee bit more than your 5 Dirham Satwa effort but it was packed full of meat.


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

My favourite ones are at the Eat and Drink Cafeteria across from Safa Park near Choithrams supermarket. It's been my family's favourite shawarma spot for over 20 years!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Best ones I had are at a place on Muraqqabat road. I prefer their meat over their chicken but both are very good. They also do good falafel and foul sandwiches that make Just Falafel's ones taste like they were made last week!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Al Mallah does good sharawmas yes. (Both 2nd december street and the one in mamzar)

Another good place is Al Ijaza cafeteria on jumeirah road. While you're there.. also try the Hasan Matar and Abood shake. AMAZING food for the price.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Believe it or not, I had an awesome shawarma in JLT at a place called Shawarmaty (I think). A wee bit more than your 5 Dirham Satwa effort but it was packed full of meat.


That's the place, I was there today 

Starts at 10 Dhs


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

The Istanbul Flower near Mazaya Centre....phenomenal....!


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> The best schwaramas I've ever had were pork schwaramas, in Armenia. They were delicious.
> 
> In Dubai? Al Mallah's on Al Dhiyafah's does a good schwarama.
> 
> ...


Yes, baniyas square, amazing shawerma on wood fire charcoal. there are 3 places there that do shawerma on charcoal, for me the best one is called Fast Meal. All 3 are right next to eachother though, try them all, pick your fav.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Check out the viral pic of the worker guy standing barefoot on top of the shawarma come


----------

